# Dead pixel, subpixel, or stuck pixel?!



## EthanJM (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey everyone, I recently got a 24 inch Sceptre X246W, I love the monitor, even though it has a tiny little flaw. About 1/4 to the mid right it has a tiny speck, I used Dead Pixel Buddy and studied it with a magnifying glass. It is as small as a speck of dust, and appears to be perfectly square. When using DPB using the different shades of color it either changes color or vanishes. It goes as follows…

Black screen- Green
White screen- Pinkish
Red screen- Vanishes
Green screen- Black
Blue screen- Vanishes 

I did some reading, and I learned there are several malfunctioning pixel types, hot pixels, dead pixels, and stuck pixels. A hot pixel is when the pixel is always on, so under a black screen it should show up. A dead pixel is always black, under a black screen it will disappear. Stuck pixels just get stuck on a certain color. I also learned every pixel is made up of three subpixels, one red, one green, and one blue. Subpixels can also be hot, dead, or stuck. Since this malfunctioning pixel completely vanishes (even under magnification) in the red and blue screens and turns black under a green screen you would think I have a dead green subpixel. But then how does it turn green under a black screen? This is pretty confusing to me. I used JScreen and it didn’t help, I also tried the different pixel massaging methods and it didn’t help. Any help would be appreciated, I would just like to know what is going on here. I can live with it if I must, I know dead and stuck pixels are considered perfectly normal and the only way to return the monitor is if you have like 10 dead pixels, but until I know what it is I won’t be able to take my eyes off of it.


----------



## Gareth (Dec 23, 2009)

Try tapping it, that usually fixes stuck pixels


----------



## EthanJM (Dec 24, 2009)

I have tapped it, I have also tried the pressure method, and rubbing it. Nothing has worked, it is able to change color though, I don't think stuck pixels/subpixels are able to change color.


----------



## EthanJM (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey, technically I could return this monitor for a new one now. I tried the internal speakers (which I never planned on using), and they do not work. If I go along with that I would be returning it for the one dead pixel and not really for the speakers, I am worried if I do that I will get another one back with even more dead pixels or maybe just another one is a worse spot. What do you think I should do? Just deal with the one dead pixel or risk getting a new one? I read some other forums and people are saying with such high resolution monitors (1920x1080) you are bound to have at least one dead pixel, and that it just comes with the technology. Anyone with a lot of experience with lcd monitors mind telling me just how common they really are? I am really stuck on what I should do. Merry christmas by the way to all of you, hope you have a good day.


----------



## bomberboysk (Dec 25, 2009)

EthanJM said:


> Hey, technically I could return this monitor for a new one now. I tried the internal speakers (which I never planned on using), and they do not work. If I go along with that I would be returning it for the one dead pixel and not really for the speakers, I am worried if I do that I will get another one back with even more dead pixels or maybe just another one is a worse spot. What do you think I should do? Just deal with the one dead pixel or risk getting a new one? I read some other forums and people are saying with such high resolution monitors (1920x1080) you are bound to have at least one dead pixel, and that it just comes with the technology. Anyone with a lot of experience with lcd monitors mind telling me just how common they really are? I am really stuck on what I should do. Merry christmas by the way to all of you, hope you have a good day.


Not necessarily, i know plenty of guys running 1920x1080 or 1920x1200 displays without stuck pixels or bright spots, however a few of them have one or two DEAD pixels(which for all intents and purposes, are somewhat harder to notice because they dont display anything vs stuck that shine a certain color. In fact, some monitor manufacturers have zero bright spot(stuck pixels) warranties to RMA it(such as asus), but required around 8-10 dead pixels to rma it.


----------



## EthanJM (Dec 25, 2009)

Well, reading reviews about my monitor, it seems like everyone is very happy with it and I hear no complaints about dead pixels, maybe I should go ahead and take the risk then.


----------

